# NYC is making me sick to my stomach



## bengewarmer (Nov 7, 2011)

First off let me say that I do think it is important and is the responsibility of the individual to know the laws of the area you are in or are going to. That being said, I can't wait for my first opportunity to find an American state to live in.

Marine Arrested For Carrying Indiana-registered Handgun In New York Made 'honest Mistake,' Attorney Says | Fox News

A Marine. Someone who puts their life on the line for our freedom. I'm ashamed to live here.

Sorry for the rant, but I had to.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

this man was no threat to anyone, but in nyc he is the gravest of all criminals, a man with a gun.

honestly tho, you are right, he made 2 mistakes... he didnt know the local laws and he went to nyc.

if you are going to carry outside your home state you need to know the local laws in each state AND city that you are traveling in or thru. the laws cover concealed carry, travel, overnight stay, type of gun, type of ammo, type of magazine, accessories for the gun, type of storage container, location of container in the vehicle, type of building or event you can carry at.... etc etc etc. 

this guy is probably going to do time and lose his right to own much less carry anywhere.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

here is a link to a thread i started dealing with out of home jurisdiction carry

http://www.handgunforum.net/ccw/28198-ccw-reciprocity-your-responsibilities.html


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

An honest mistake and only deserving of a slap on the wrist......JJ


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

I hope he gets off easy, but he should have known better.The motto for NYC is only criminals have guns. I'd just as soon take my chances crossing the Iranian border w/ spy equipment.


----------



## bengewarmer (Nov 7, 2011)

All I know is I have to start saving my money so I have enough to safely move to another state. PA looks nice. Not too far from friends and family, just far enough.


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

bengewarmer said:


> All I know is I have to start saving my money so I have enough to safely move to another state. PA looks nice. Not too far from friends and family, just far enough.


Going cold turkey can be rough....mebbe you should move Illinois for a few years to avoid nanny state withdrawal symptoms:smt083 :anim_lol:


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

chessail77 said:


> An honest mistake and only deserving of a slap on the wrist......JJ


a similar thing did happen here in portland area festival, a washington state resident open carried, portland is a banned city UNLESS you have an oregon ccw.... his ccw was from washington.

while portland is NEARLY as bad as nyc, they took his gun, had him leave the festival and he had to retrieve his gun the next day... inconvenient to say the least but much better than a felony conviction and the guy learned a lesson and applied for a non resident ccw

nyc will not use such common sense, they WANT to make an example of this guy.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Yep, NYC is run by a bunch of anti-gun zealots. Look at Plexico Burress, they wanted him to do 20 years and he still had to go to prison after a plea bargain. They will prosecute the marine to the fullest and try to make an example out of him, or anyone else. Likewise, NYC is not happy being zealots in their own city, but send out rougue informants across the country and numerous states to undermine gun rights.


----------



## FNISHR (Aug 9, 2011)

The State of Tennessee publishes a little book about its permits in other jurisdictions, how to transport firearms, etc. Its section on NYC says "Don't take a firearm into New York City."

I don't often go to the City, never take a gun when I do, and would have to admit that their attitude makes it easier for me to justify staying out of what would otherwise be one of the most interesting places in the world.


----------



## bengewarmer (Nov 7, 2011)

FNISHR said:


> I don't often go to the City, never take a gun when I do, and would have to admit that their attitude makes it easier for me to justify staying out of what would otherwise be one of the most interesting places in the world.


I've lived here all my life and can honestly say, you're not missing much. Too many people, not enough fresh air.

What gets me probably the most about these situations is that they actively went looking for the nearest police officer, and presented them with their firearm. They were trying to do the right thing and this is what happens. I don't often hear about criminals running for the nearest officer with the intent of surrendering their weapon.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

bengewarmer said:


> I've lived here all my life and can honestly say, you're not missing much. Too many people, not enough fresh air.
> 
> What gets me probably the most about these situations is that they actively went looking for the nearest police officer, and presented them with their firearm. They were trying to do the right thing and this is what happens. I don't often hear about criminals running for the nearest officer with the intent of surrendering their weapon.


when i lived in philly, i used to have business in the courthouse many days each week..... there was a line a mile long to check your cell phone and also a very short (1 or 2 people) line to check your cc weapon. i used to lock up my cell with my pistol. i am sure this guy was doing the same thing, looking for the place to check his weapon.


----------

